# Heroes Season 1(#7)---11/06/06-'Nothing to Hide'



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

[imagel]http://image.com.com/tv/images/genie_images/video/2006/h/heroes_s1e7_medvid.jpg[/imagel] 


*"Nothing to Hide"*






*Star*:  *Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveraux),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders)  * 

Guest Star:  *Sean Bean (Paul Sylar),  Rena Sofer (Heidi Petrelli)* 


Niki opens up to a friend when her son becomes the subject of a crisis. Hiro begins to question his heroism after failing to act like a superhero in the face of danger. Nathan and his wife come up with a strategy to win the election. Claire finds out what happened to her missing video tape, and her father gets some surprising news from an associate. Matt and Audrey continue their investigation of the serial killer Sylar.​


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 6, 2006)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> [imagel]http://image.com.com/tv/images/genie_images/video/2006/h/heroes_s1e7_medvid.jpg[/imagel]
> 
> 
> *"Nothing to Hide"*
> ...




Truth Seeker, I'm curious where you get this info. Specifically, I thought I had heard that Sean Bean _wasn't_ going to be involved in Heroes...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 6, 2006)

TVguide.com does not list _Sean Bean_ as a guest for this episode or any others


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

CNet NEtworks Entertainment...and I was not aware of that either.

*UPDATE*:According to IMDB, he is scheduled for three appearances. In the show.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 6, 2006)

I think it was brought up in one of the other threads that his name was on IMDB as a guest. I always take what they post there with a grain of salt, unless it's for stuff that has already been released.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 6, 2006)

So I heard, well...let's see if he shows up or not.  


			
				Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think it was brought up in one of the other threads that his name was on IMDB as a guest. I always take what they post there with a grain of salt, unless it's for stuff that has already been released.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 6, 2006)

Tonight I may find out if my theory on Nikki is correct, at least I hope!  
Theory: [sblock]Dorin Grey - injuries are held within the reflection[/sblock]


----------



## DrNilesCrane (Nov 6, 2006)

Checking out NBC's website and found this on "Hiro's Blog" (http://blog.nbc.com/hiro_blog/) which made me chuckle:

Hiro (Future)
STR: 14 (I'm going to have to work out more to get this)
DEX: 18 (with +4 modifier) (ditto as above)
CON: 12
INT: 18 (I can use magic)
WIS: 17 (I survive till the future so I have to be wise (^o^))
CHA: 15
Race: Human (Japanese)
Alignment: Lawful Good
AC: -1 (I would think that I would be wearing lighter gear, but get AC
dexterity bonus)
Class: Kensei​
Naturally since this is EN World, this should start some kind of flame war based on if Hiro's stats are 3rd edition (note Dex modifier) or 1st/2nd edition (note AC) - or something else entirely.  

Let the war begin!


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 6, 2006)

If this is Future Hiro, then perhaps we're seeing a glimpse of 4th edition!



Now watch someone post this as an official scoop!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 7, 2006)

Regarding Sean Bean: http://www.compleatseanbean.com/.  Can this stupid rumor please be killed now?  IMDb is not, under any circumstance, a credible source for anything that has not yet aired.

Micah has powers!  Kinda figured, but still cool.

Peter and Zach need to get together and be awesome.

I'll have more thoughts later, need to watch Studio 60.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a pretty damned iffy episode where nothing much seemed to happen.

I'm not giving up on the series by any means - but I found tonight's episode to be pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm starting to get annoyed about everyone around Niki. You'd think none of them have ever heard of split personalities before. Anyone I know who heard her explain what's happening to her would say: Schizophernia/multiple personalities/whatever and recommend getting professional help. Everyone she knows acts like that haven't got a clue. And Hiro was acting a little out of character. He looked like he'd never seen his powers in action before. 

Oh yeah, and as of last week I hate the kid. He interupted the only action sequence in the episode. Twice. Anyone who wants to put a kid into a sci fi/fantasy/comic book show should be shot. They never work. 

Definitely an episode to flesh out some characters and move the plot a bit without anything major happening. Oh, and what did Matt's wife think just when he was about to tell her about himself? I hate that whispering as I can't make out what's being said half the time.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

good episode, really just a filler one though. At first I liked Niki character but now it is dragging on a bit. The more I see of her development the more I think that she will not be a hero.

I did like that we meet the guy who blows up NYC, unless Sylar really can take others powers, then we just met one of his next victims.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> good episode, really just a filler one though. At first I liked Niki character but now it is dragging on a bit. The more I see of her development the more I think that she will not be a hero.
> 
> I did like that we meet the guy who blows up NYC, unless Sylar really can take others powers, then we just met one of his next victims.



That's what I thought at first. But dosn't at least one of Isaac's paintings show rockets? (So of course they are all missing now.)


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> That's what I thought at first. But dosn't at least one of Isaac's paintings show rockets? (So of course they are all missing now.)




I don;t remember rockets just the big @$$ mushroom cloud


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 7, 2006)

It was just a BIG mushroom cloud.


			
				Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I don;t remember rockets just the big @$$ mushroom cloud


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)

Well saw the kid's power come to light, saw that from 1st show.  Did not really get my question answered if Nikki is a Dorrin Grey but think so.  

Mostly filler.


----------



## Richards (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you guys notice the other marks on the shoulders?  We all know that "bad Niki" (now apparently named "Jessica") manifests that mark on her right shoulder, but did you see that "radioactive bearded man" and Matt the telepathic cop both seem to have what look to be equal signs on their shoulders?  I'm starting to wonder now whether all of the people with powers have some kind of mark like that on them.  (Did we get a good look at Peter's brother's bare shoulders when he was flying around in his jammie bottoms?  I don't recall.)  And given that "Jessica" has a tattoo in that standard-shape-that-we-see-all-the-time-on-the-show, I'll bet if we connect all of the symbols together they end up making a DNA spiral.

Just an observation, followed by some speculation.

Johnathan


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice the other marks on the shoulders?  We all know that "bad Niki" (now apparently named "Jessica") manifests that mark on her right shoulder, but did you see that "radioactive bearded man" and Matt the telepathic cop both seem to have what look to be equal signs on their shoulders?  I'm starting to wonder now whether all of the people with powers have some kind of mark like that on them.  (Did we get a good look at Peter's brother's bare shoulders when he was flying around in his jammie bottoms?  I don't recall.)  And given that "Jessica" has a tattoo in that standard-shape-that-we-see-all-the-time-on-the-show, I'll bet if we connect all of the symbols together they end up making a DNA spiral.
> 
> Just an observation, followed by some speculation.
> 
> Johnathan




I thought bagged and tagged by horn rimed glasses


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2006)

That was my thought too.

Good show but definately filler. we did finally see Nathan's wife and confirmed that the kid has the power to fix machines. Though I wonder how close are they coming to copyright infringment on that one. 

I actually like Nicki's character. I havn'at see anyone act wierd towards her as if they did not know what they had. My guess is that they understand her split personality (because when she was talking to her sister she referred to previous conversations). Both the sister and the son did not seem too surprised by the split personality. 

Am I slow or did I finally realize in this episode that Nathan's brother does not have the ability to fly, but hte ability to borrow powers. Boy I need to keep up. I oculdnt figure out for hte life of me why he painted that drawing last episode until now.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 7, 2006)

I blame Lost for all this "just filler" nonsense.

It is a TV show.  Each episode is supposed to entertain.  The idea that only the "Big Issues" matter is selling the show short and depriving oneself of enjoyment.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 7, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> You'd think none of them have ever heard of split personalities before. Anyone I know who heard her explain what's happening to her would say: Schizophernia/multiple personalities/whatever and recommend getting professional help.




As I understand it, most Americans don't know how to deal well with mental illness.  Denial and "you can tough your way through it" are a typical reaction.  The stigma of going to a mental health professional is very strong with many people, and they'll deny for quite a while if given the chance.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of one symbol standing for a Heroes and the other for villians.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of one symbol standing for a Heroes and the other for villians.



If the "Heroes" are created, gene threapy, all about the same age, it could also be a marker to show they all have powers.  The kids, well people mate and shows the gene is passed on.  The size of the mark maybe a power level, Jessica being damn powerful but only shows on her because Nikki does not have any.  This can be explained by a harmone release in the body when the body is being used.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 7, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> And Hiro was acting a little out of character. He looked like he'd never seen his powers in action before.




Hiro still has a sense of wonder about his abilities. He's only used them a handful of times and they are something wholly outside the ken of human experience. He's still adjusting to the idea he can do this. Most people take some time to become comfortable, or even jaded, with a new thing.


----------



## Cor Azer (Nov 7, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Tonight I may find out if my theory on Nikki is correct, at least I hope!
> Theory:




That's an interesting take that I haven't seen elsewhere. Would definitely be more interesting than the standard Banner/Hulk deal.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still watching the show, but I'm getting impatient. The characters feel too disconnected from each other. They only meet here and there, only to separate a few minutes later. Like with Hiro and Niki's husband and kid last night. I felt like cheering for a half-second, then realized they'd probably go their own way quickly, and that's just what happened. IMO the characters really need to start forming long-term (as in, lasting several episodes at the least) associations.

Oh, and will Claire's rescue (or at least, the events that will lead to her needing rescue) get on the road anytime soon? At this pace, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the frickin' season finale.    

This is starting to feel like Lost; lots of hints and teases, an occasional crumb to keep viewers watching, but never a really satisfying payoff. I dumped Lost at the end of the first season because of that - now I'm starting to wonder if I should do the same with Heroes.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 7, 2006)

Reynard said:
			
		

> I blame Lost for all this "just filler" nonsense.
> 
> It is a TV show.  Each episode is supposed to entertain.  The idea that only the "Big Issues" matter is selling the show short and depriving oneself of enjoyment.




I agree with you. I have nothing against season and series arcs but they need to have each episode also stand on its own. This can be done and done successfully if you look at Babylon 5. The whole each character developing seperately and no-one getting together is annoying. At least they arn't going entirely Lost on us and only asking questions but never telling us anything, there is at least some forward progress.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2006)

Reynard said:
			
		

> I blame Lost for all this "just filler" nonsense.
> 
> It is a TV show.  Each episode is supposed to entertain.  The idea that only the "Big Issues" matter is selling the show short and depriving oneself of enjoyment.



I agree. This episode was still entertaining to me and I'd actually prefer a few fillers so that the show doesnt fall into must happen cliches. That said, there were some cool scenes. Shadow man and Huro working together was cool, I think that was the first time we've seen the superheros use their powers together in an action sequence.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 7, 2006)

A decent episode, but not much happened. (Though I did like the action sequence when the two 'heroes' worked together. Cool!)

Though that Niki character/storyline has got to go. She sucks, and her kid sucks.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> I'm still watching the show, but I'm getting impatient. The characters feel too disconnected from each other. They only meet here and there, only to separate a few minutes later. Like with Hiro and Niki's husband and kid last night. I felt like cheering for a half-second, then realized they'd probably go their own way quickly, and that's just what happened. IMO the characters really need to start forming long-term (as in, lasting several episodes at the least) associations.
> 
> Oh, and will Claire's rescue (or at least, the events that will lead to her needing rescue) get on the road anytime soon? At this pace, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the frickin' season finale.
> 
> This is starting to feel like Lost; lots of hints and teases, an occasional crumb to keep viewers watching, but never a really satisfying payoff. I dumped Lost at the end of the first season because of that - now I'm starting to wonder if I should do the same with Heroes.



Perhaps movies are more your fit? seriously. I don't get the complaining against Lost and Heroes. We didnt know if Sam would get back home until the last episode of Quantum Leap, though he kept getting close here and there. WE didnt know if The emisarry would truly be the savoir of the galaxy until Sisko sacraficed himself in the last episode of ds9. We didnt know if Aerun and Crichton would get together until... well heck the movie after the season finale. all these were great series and kept us hanging for a long time. It's the journey that is fun not hte payoff. What's left after the last page of a book? nothing. I hope they don't really get together until next season or the season after that. Because after they get together what is there to look forward too.


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 7, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> Oh, and will Claire's rescue (or at least, the events that will lead to her needing rescue) get on the road anytime soon? At this pace, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the frickin' season finale.



I'd really expect that as the season finale, along with preventing Sylar from nuking New York.

After all, they are using "Save the Cheerleader, save the world" as a tagline for a show, the episode where that pays off better be a finale or cliffhanger or something other than just another episode early in the first season.


----------



## shilsen (Nov 7, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Well saw the kid's power come to light, saw that from 1st show.  Did not really get my question answered if Nikki is a Dorrin Grey but think so.
> 
> Mostly filler.



 Dorian Gray.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't think this episode was filler at all. Isn't it pretty clear than radioactive man may BE the nuclear explosion? And suddenly, there is an angle for why Claire's power may be so important. She may be the -only one- who can get close enough to radioactive man without dying en route to keep him from going up. Or, rather, Hiro might be able to get close, but he wouldn't survive long enough in real time to effect the changes that were needed to save everything.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 7, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I don't think this episode was filler at all. Isn't it pretty clear than radioactive man may BE the nuclear explosion? And suddenly, there is an angle for why Claire's power may be so important. She may be the -only one- who can get close enough to radioactive man without dying en route to keep him from going up. Or, rather, Hiro might be able to get close, but he wouldn't survive long enough in real time to effect the changes that were needed to save everything.



I think it is combo, they have to work together, Claire is just part of the puzzle, mostly likely to get horn rimmed glasses to unite them.  I don't think Claire could make it by herself, her brain has to be working and don't see how it could if hit with that much radation.  I see Peter, using all the powers as the key.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 7, 2006)

Cor Azer said:
			
		

> Truth Seeker, I'm curious where you get this info. Specifically, I thought I had heard that Sean Bean _wasn't_ going to be involved in Heroes...




And whether or not Mr. Bean is involved, the text description seems inaccurate on a number of points.  Certainly, my TiVo didn't record anything about Claire's dad getting surprising news, and Hiro began his questioning last episode....

I found the following on the TV.com Heroes Episode Guide - *note that the page containst spoilers for future episodes*:

_"Niki opens up to a friend when her son becomes the subject of a crisis. Hiro overcomes his doubts about his heroism. Nathan and his wife come up with a strategy to win the election and Peter provides some unexpected assistance. Claire finds out what happened to her missing video tape. Matt and Audrey continue their investigation of the serial killer Sylar."_


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I don't think this episode was filler at all. Isn't it pretty clear than radioactive man may BE the nuclear explosion? And suddenly, there is an angle for why Claire's power may be so important. She may be the -only one- who can get close enough to radioactive man without dying en route to keep him from going up. Or, rather, Hiro might be able to get close, but he wouldn't survive long enough in real time to effect the changes that were needed to save everything.



Duh to me. that's an good hypothesis. But, wasn't this radioactive guy a serial killer. I left this episode thinking that the guy arrested wasn't the same serial killer. This guy killed that doctor , what sounds like by mistake.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Duh to me. that's an good hypothesis. But, wasn't this radioactive guy a serial killer. I left this episode thinking that the guy arrested wasn't the same serial killer. This guy killed that doctor , what sounds like by mistake.




He wasn't.  He killed the doctor because he lost control of his powers when he found out the doctor couldn't save his wife from, the cancer he had most likley given her.

I wonder what happens to make him nuke New York and how it is connected to Claire?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

Reynard said:
			
		

> I wonder what happens to make him nuke New York




What if he is not the one that Nuke's NYC. We know that Peter can borrow others powers when he is near them. What if he takes  Mr. Nuke's powers and is unable to control them.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What if he is not the one that Nuke's NYC. We know that Peter can borrow others powers when he is near them. What if he takes  Mr. Nuke's powers and is unable to control them.



Wait isnt there a serial killer still out there (Siris) whom has the same power as the Nuke guy?


----------



## Krafus (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps movies are more your fit? seriously. I don't get the complaining against Lost and Heroes. We didnt know if Sam would get back home until the last episode of Quantum Leap, though he kept getting close here and there. WE didnt know if The emisarry would truly be the savoir of the galaxy until Sisko sacraficed himself in the last episode of ds9. We didnt know if Aerun and Crichton would get together until... well heck the movie after the season finale. all these were great series and kept us hanging for a long time. It's the journey that is fun not hte payoff. What's left after the last page of a book? nothing. I hope they don't really get together until next season or the season after that. Because after they get together what is there to look forward too.




The journey can be fun, but there's a difference between journeying with a destination in mind and meandering aimlessly, and right now it feels as if the characters are doing the latter.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 7, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> I'd really expect that as the season finale, along with preventing Sylar from nuking New York.
> 
> After all, they are using "Save the Cheerleader, save the world" as a tagline for a show, the episode where that pays off better be a finale or cliffhanger or something other than just another episode early in the first season.




I just wish we had some concrete evidence of this plotline in the show, rather than being bombarded with that ad and with nothing but speculation to back it up so far.


----------



## JEL (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of one symbol standing for a Heroes and the other for villians.




Future Hiro had the symbol on his sword.  It's the DNA/RNA strand image that was in Dr. Saresh's code.  I think it's more obviously a symbol for powered people.

As for the tattoo on Jessica's back, it's short hand for the fact that Nikki and Jessica are two different people.  I think split personality is way too simple for what's going on here.  It's more than a mental change, there is some physical aspect to it.


----------



## JEL (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Wait isnt there a serial killer still out there (Siris) whom has the same power as the Nuke guy?




Sylar is the serial killer and we don't know what his power is, though there are many theories out there (telekinesis and power stealing being the major two).


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Am I slow or did I finally realize in this episode that Nathan's brother does not have the ability to fly, but hte ability to borrow powers. Boy I need to keep up. I oculdnt figure out for hte life of me why he painted that drawing last episode until now.




Didn't occur to me either until a friend pointed it out. The question I have now, is "Does he need to be around the person to emulate their power?". IIRC he couldn't fly until he was near his brother and painted the picture in the presences of the artist. 

I have a feeling that the big disaster might be caused by him getting near Sylar (if he is the Nuclear Man).


----------



## jcfiala (Nov 7, 2006)

I liked this episode.  I've never seen lost, but I'm expecting the story to take a while to get anywhere and so far I've liked it.  

And yes, Hiro was geeking out over using his power again, but this is the first time he's done it in an explosion - it's not often you see a tire hanging in mid-air like that.

I don't think Syler is radioactive - I think the blonde FBI girl basicaly made a mistake - it's gotten to 'Find weird dead body' -> 'assume it's Syler'.  He's the only 'supervillian' they've got, so they tend to assume he's behind everyone.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps movies are more your fit? seriously. I don't get the complaining against Lost and Heroes. We didnt know if Sam would get back home until the last episode of Quantum Leap, though he kept getting close here and there. WE didnt know if The emisarry would truly be the savoir of the galaxy until Sisko sacraficed himself in the last episode of ds9. We didnt know if Aerun and Crichton would get together until... well heck the movie after the season finale. all these were great series and kept us hanging for a long time. It's the journey that is fun not hte payoff. What's left after the last page of a book? nothing. I hope they don't really get together until next season or the season after that. Because after they get together what is there to look forward too.




Two things. Starting with your last point, once they get together there is plenty to do like saving the cheerleader and saving the world. I personally don't see the purpose of this show being a bunch of supers wandering around aimlessly with the big payoff at the end of the season/series being them getting together at the same time and knowing each other. If that is all there is it lacks the something special to make me care. As for your first point, The shows you mentioned all had great season long/series long arcs. They also had episodes that stood alone and had purpose individually. I would be much happier if some of them got together and started doing thing together that lasted just an episode or two with a real payoff, but like DS9, or Farscape, or B5 meta plots elements would still be introduced.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> Future Hiro had the symbol on his sword.  It's the DNA/RNA strand image that was in Dr. Saresh's code.  I think it's more obviously a symbol for powered people.
> 
> As for the tattoo on Jessica's back, it's short hand for the fact that Nikki and Jessica are two different people.  I think split personality is way too simple for what's going on here.  It's more than a mental change, there is some physical aspect to it.




Matt and the Nuke guy had different tattoos than Niki. Theirs resembled more of an = sign if I saw it correctly.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Didn't occur to me either until a friend pointed it out. The question I have now, is "Does he need to be around the person to emulate their power?". IIRC he couldn't fly until he was near his brother and painted the picture in the presences of the artist.
> 
> I have a feeling that the big disaster might be caused by him getting near Sylar (if he is the Nuclear Man).




See post #39


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> See post #39




I was thinking more along the lines of "Mr. Sub-Critical Mass, meet Mr. Nearly Critical Mass".


----------



## Mallus (Nov 7, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> "Mr. Sub-Critical Mass, meet Mr. Nearly Critical Mass".



That sounds like a gay superhero personal ad. Are you quoting Alpha Flight?

Oh, and I rather liked this episode. Enough happened to satisfy me. In fact, I'm liking the show more and more each episode.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Two things. Starting with your last point, once they get together there is plenty to do like saving the cheerleader and saving the world. I personally don't see the purpose of this show being a bunch of supers wandering around aimlessly with the big payoff at the end of the season/series being them getting together at the same time and knowing each other. If that is all there is it lacks the something special to make me care. As for your first point, The shows you mentioned all had great season long/series long arcs. They also had episodes that stood alone and had purpose individually. I would be much happier if some of them got together and started doing thing together that lasted just an episode or two with a real payoff, but like DS9, or Farscape, or B5 meta plots elements would still be introduced.




I feel this show is more than just about superpowers though. The show is about the people with superpowers. You can't just have these character spread over the world in in episode and then all togetherin the same city in the next. That to me would be a crap story. Sure I want to see the group come together, but I don't want to see them thrown into a situation. I want to see the story evolve.


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Hiro still has a sense of wonder about his abilities. He's only used them a handful of times and they are something wholly outside the ken of human experience. He's still adjusting to the idea he can do this. Most people take some time to become comfortable, or even jaded, with a new thing.




It's just freezing time in that case, it's freezing an _explosion_.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I feel this show is more than just about superpowers though. The show is about the people with superpowers. You can't just have these character spread over the world in in episode and then all togetherin the same city in the next. That to me would be a crap story. Sure I want to see the group come together, but I don't want to see them thrown into a situation. I want to see the story evolve.




I don't mind some character development and it taking some time. I waited until episode 6 before I started complaining. We are now 1/3 of the way through the season and they are not yet starting to bring things together in even the most basic sense. There have been plenty of story opportunities to bring characters together but the writers seem to prefer teasing us by bringing them together for 1 minute then send them off on thier own way again. This has gotten too predictable and is not helping things. As someone else pointed out earlier they correctly predicted that when they saw Hiro and DL together that they knew they would seperate imediately without lasting contact. I don't mind if it is a show about people who just happen to have superpowers. I care that it is 6 seperate shows each about one character without anything to tie them together yet (on a personal level, not the save the cheerleader save the world prediction, which also only a couple of people know about anyway).


----------



## Henry (Nov 7, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Wait isnt there a serial killer still out there (Siris) whom has the same power as the Nuke guy?




Here's where I think you may have missed it: Aubrey (the cop's FBI partner) deduces that the dead doctor (the charred by radiation corpse) was killed by Sylar. However, based on the events of the episode, she's clearly wrong, and chased the wrong "wild goose." For one thing, the doctor's brain wasn't split open and eaten like Sylar's other victims, and for another, the fingerprint on the body was that of the nuclear man. By her jumping to conclusions, they missed that Sylar had no connection whatsoever - she just figured it was him because of the paranormal activity.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you, Brown Jenkin, for saying everything I wanted to in a much more articulate and detailed manner (and, btw, I'm the guy who predicted that Hiro and DL would separate within minutes of meeting each other last night).


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 7, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> I just wish we had some concrete evidence of this plotline in the show, rather than being bombarded with that ad and with nothing but speculation to back it up so far.



Like say Hiro coming back from the future and giving that message as a clue on how to proceed?  Like Hiro with his time travel seeing that New York will be consumed in a nuclear blast in 5 weeks unless it's stopped, and while pursuing Syler, the FBI has found he's apparently gained the power to produce powerful nuclear radiation and burns/explosions with it?

Sounds like they are dropping evidence of this all over the place.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, I saw the marks on the two shoulders. What I didn't see, however, was any resolution the last week's cliffhanger. Unless someone made a comment in the locker room that I missed, they completely ignored Matt's little escapade in the convienience store. Unless Matt's story is way out of sync with everyone else's someone should have said something. Remember, his wife was waiting _in bed_ for him to get right back with the ice cream. (So his being hauled off and everyone involved having their memory wiped won't wash.) I can't stand that nonsense in old movie serials, and I don't like it here. (And won't someone _please_ tell me what Matt heard his wife think just before he left for work this week?)


----------



## Taelorn76 (Nov 7, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Like say Hiro coming back from the future and giving that message as a clue on how to proceed?  Like Hiro with his time travel seeing that New York will be consumed in a nuclear blast in 5 weeks unless it's stopped, and while pursuing Syler, the FBI has found he's apparently gained the power to produce powerful nuclear radiation and burns/explosions with it?
> 
> Sounds like they are dropping evidence of this all over the place.




There still isn't any proof that Sylar has gained the ability to produce nuclear explosions or radiation burns. The guy in the hospital was the one that killed the doctor and that was his home that was blown up. The FBI agent thought that guy was Sylar because, as someone else here said she asumes any paranormal death or crime is committed by Sylar. Matt


----------



## Umbran (Nov 7, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> and while pursuing Syler, the FBI has found he's apparently gained the power to produce powerful nuclear radiation and burns/explosions with it?




As noted by Henry, above, we've not seen this.  We have some reason to think there's a connection between the Radioactive Man and Claire's dad (the little tattoo/mark on the shoulder), but it turns out this guy really isn't Sylar.


----------



## Krafus (Nov 7, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Like say Hiro coming back from the future and giving that message as a clue on how to proceed?  Like Hiro with his time travel seeing that New York will be consumed in a nuclear blast in 5 weeks unless it's stopped, and while pursuing Syler, the FBI has found he's apparently gained the power to produce powerful nuclear radiation and burns/explosions with it?
> 
> Sounds like they are dropping evidence of this all over the place.




All we know is that saving Claire will mean saving the world. Save her from what threat? We don't know. How will she save the world? We don't know. Yes, Hiro's time traveling and Sylar's nuclear-relate powers et al. may well be part of it... But I'd really like some concrete information rather than several vague hints.


----------



## JEL (Nov 7, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Matt and the Nuke guy had different tattoos. Theirs resembled more of an = sign if I saw it correctly.




It was a mark of some kind.  Most likely, as others have speculated, it has something to do with being captured by Mr. Bennet.  

The DNA mark also showed up as a doodle on Claire's notebook in an earlier episode, now that I think about it.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 7, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> (And won't someone _please_ tell me what Matt heard his wife think just before he left for work this week?)



She thinks: "I thought I'd been so careful!" and then, "Oh God, he knows!"


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 8, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> She thinks: "I thought I'd been so careful!" and then, "Oh God, he knows!"



Thank you Fast Learner.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> I don't mind some character development and it taking some time. I waited until episode 6 before I started complaining. We are now 1/3 of the way through the season and they are not yet starting to bring things together in even the most basic sense. There have been plenty of story opportunities to bring characters together but the writers seem to prefer teasing us by bringing them together for 1 minute then send them off on thier own way again. This has gotten too predictable and is not helping things. As someone else pointed out earlier they correctly predicted that when they saw Hiro and DL together that they knew they would seperate imediately without lasting contact. I don't mind if it is a show about people who just happen to have superpowers. I care that it is 6 seperate shows each about one character without anything to tie them together yet (on a personal level, not the save the cheerleader save the world prediction, which also only a couple of people know about anyway).



QFT! The only things that are keeping my interest even a tiny bit are Hiro/Ando ('cause they're geeky cool) and Claire's adoption (because I am adopted as well). Neither of which are integral to this show--that is, any show could have those elements and keep my interest in the same way.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 8, 2006)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Yep, I saw the marks on the two shoulders. What I didn't see, however, was any resolution the last week's cliffhanger. Unless someone made a comment in the locker room that I missed, they completely ignored Matt's little escapade in the convienience store. Unless Matt's story is way out of sync with everyone else's someone should have said something. Remember, his wife was waiting _in bed_ for him to get right back with the ice cream. (So his being hauled off and everyone involved having their memory wiped won't wash.) I can't stand that nonsense in old movie serials, and I don't like it here. (And won't someone _please_ tell me what Matt heard his wife think just before he left for work this week?)




I wondered about that part, too. What happened in the convenience store after "we" left the scene? Was there a production mistake? (Oh my god, I hope not) Or will it be explained later? (That I hope)


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 8, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Two things. Starting with your last point, once they get together there is plenty to do like saving the cheerleader and saving the world. I personally don't see the purpose of this show being a bunch of supers wandering around aimlessly with the big payoff at the end of the season/series being them getting together at the same time and knowing each other. If that is all there is it lacks the something special to make me care. As for your first point, The shows you mentioned all had great season long/series long arcs. They also had episodes that stood alone and had purpose individually. I would be much happier if some of them got together and started doing thing together that lasted just an episode or two with a real payoff, but like DS9, or Farscape, or B5 meta plots elements would still be introduced.



Ah, so your goal is for this show to last one season? Well that doesn't sound like much fun. The problem with the reason a lot of shows end is because they seem to fan out early. I think slower moving season plots and good day to day plots work better. Apparently I"m right because this has worked with both Battlestar galatica and lost so far. 

You make it seem as if there is a bunch of people, standing around and not doing anything for an hour a week. When there is a ton of character development, lots of movement toward smaller plots and a good deal of establishment. I am not looking forward to this show turning into smallville, full of mundane plots and monsters of the week. 

In all of the shows I"m mentioned, the actual group didn't start acting like an actual group to much later in the season or the show history.


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 8, 2006)

Krafus said:
			
		

> All we know is that saving Claire will mean saving the world. Save her from what threat? We don't know. How will she save the world? We don't know. Yes, Hiro's time traveling and Sylar's nuclear-relate powers et al. may well be part of it... But I'd really like some concrete information rather than several vague hints.



Don't hold your breath, it's called foreshadowing, and it's building a plot slowly over the course of a season instead of this being a miniseries or TV movie.  Shows sometimes hint at what is going to happen, rarely do they tell the entire plot in advance, and when they do it's usually because of bad writing.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 8, 2006)

*Attention*: For those who need some answers, to the mysteries of 'Heroes', please point your gaze towards a weekly Q&A session, done at CBR News/The Comic Reel


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 8, 2006)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I wondered about that part, too. What happened in the convenience store after "we" left the scene? Was there a production mistake? (Oh my god, I hope not) Or will it be explained later? (That I hope)



I suspect "nothing". He's a cop, seemed a little woozy, but everything 'worked out okay'. I think that scene was put in to show that his mind-reading ability hasn't been working perfectly lately (as he says to his FBI cohort in the following episode).

Not done very well, though - but that's what I thought was the point of that convenience store scene.


----------



## wingsandsword (Nov 8, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I suspect "nothing". He's a cop, seemed a little woozy, but everything 'worked out okay'. I think that scene was put in to show that his mind-reading ability hasn't been working perfectly lately (as he says to his FBI cohort in the following episode).
> 
> Not done very well, though - but that's what I thought was the point of that convenience store scene.



There could have been a little throw-away scene of him at the convenience store waking up to a pair of cops, he quickly identifies himself, they verify he's a police officer, he explains he spotted somebody about to rob the store, talked them out of it, but passed out moments later, after he picked up the gun the robber dropped.  If for any reason they are suspicious, they check security camera tapes, it will verify his story.  It would have taken a few minutes, and not really advanced the plot because without that scene you still undertand that things worked out okay, he was a cop and had a perfect explanation for the whole thing 

I don't know if it's so much not working perfectly, as he's still getting the hang of controlling it.  Instead of reading one mind at a time, he was reading a lot of panicked minds at once, so he needs to learn more control over his power.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 8, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> There could have been a little throw-away scene



Indeed there could have been - which is why I gave my "not done very well" comment.



> I don't know if it's so much not working perfectly, as he's still getting the hang of controlling it.  Instead of reading one mind at a time, he was reading a lot of panicked minds at once, so he needs to learn more control over his power.



*shrug* I'm just paraphrasing what he said in the show.


----------



## Felon (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm a little torn here. There is just zero payoff in most of these episodes. 

OTOH, I know from watching Lost that the big revelation is never as big a payoff as your expectations lead you to believe. Look at Lost. Tons of foreshadowing about "the Others", but now that we've actually had the curtain pulled back, it's pretty underwhelming.

Oh, and major points for me getting my every prediction right so far, with the most recent being that Micah is indeed a technopath.


----------



## wolff96 (Nov 8, 2006)

JEL said:
			
		

> Sylar is the serial killer and we don't know what his power is, though there are many theories out there (telekinesis and power stealing being the major two).




My personal favorite is that Sylar isn't just insane...  that he's eating the brains of people for a reason.

Imagine if the first 'super' found by the professor has the ability to find other 'supers' and then gain their powers permanently by consuming their brains.  The show has already linked the brain with the seat of mutant powers -- Claire's power didn't work when the root was in her skull, her geeky friend even makes a comment about it -- so perhaps he is 'collecting' powers for lack of a better term.

I think his most-used/base power is telekinesis.  There's the woman nailed to the side of the staircase, the FBI guard stapled to the ceiling by his chair, and his apparent flight or super-leap away after being shot.  (I also believe he stopped the bullets with TK, but the impact against his 'shields' knocked him down.)

However, I think he's learned to absorb the powers of other 'supers' by eating their brains.  He seems to kill those who get in his way, but he only randomly eats brains.  Isaac (in the future), the man eating cereal (who was frozen), several others who were the victims referred to by the FBI...  and most importantly, Claire, in the painting of the future.  It would also explain why the guy eating the cereal was frozen -- Sylar used another power to keep him from getting away.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, the "Sylar eats brains to get powers, if he eats Claire's he'll be too hard to stop, hence 'save the cheerleader, save the world' theory has remained solid for the last several episodes.

And me, I'm super-happy with the pacing. PERFECT!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 9, 2006)

Has no one mentioned the stapler yet?  Seriously, that was the coolest stapler scene since Office Space...


----------



## Umbran (Nov 9, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> There could have been a little throw-away scene




The problem with "throw away" scenes is that they are aptly named.  They get thrown away when it comes time to edit.  Note how people around here are already griping about how slowly things are moving?


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 9, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Note how people around here are already griping about how slowly things are moving?




People need to get over their damn video ADD. It's moving along just fine.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any factual data on just how much radiation is pumped out 1800 Curies of radioactive material?

I'm having a hard time finding meaningful understandable conversion factors on the web, but my gut feeling is that being in the same room with the equivalent of 2lbs of Radium is going to require a little more than a couple tylenol to make it all better...


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 10, 2006)

The answer is "It depends on what type of radioactivity it is." http://www.lbl.gov/abc/wallchart/chapters/15/2.html


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 10, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any factual data on just how much radiation is pumped out 1800 Curies of radioactive material?




1800 Curies.  A curie is a measure of radioactivity, specifically radioactive decay.

(Cheerful Research Music Plays)

What makes the question more difficult is that there are many different types of radiation, and different radioactive isotopes give off different amounts of radiation.  Radiation poisoning is measured differently, in energy absorbed over kg of tissue (called a "rad", usually).  Since radiation is not all the same, and can be stopped by different materials, measuring radiation poisoning from curies isn't generally done.

The pill they took, btw, is probably potassium iodide, KI, which protects the thyroid from radiation.

The dosage they were exposed to, for the length of time they were in there, probably didn't do much damage.  It takes repeated exposure to really do genetic damage.

For the record, I had to go look this all up.


----------



## John Crichton (Nov 10, 2006)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> For the record, I had to go look this all up.



 I actually visualized you (not that I know what you look like) sitting at a keyboard in a big, yellow radiation suit going, "Man!  I'll let these silly folks know what is what..."


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 10, 2006)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I actually visualized you (not that I know what you look like) sitting at a keyboard in a big, yellow raditation suit going, "Man!  I'll let these silly folks know what is what..."




Drat, I left my webcam on again, didn't I?


----------



## Felon (Nov 11, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> People need to get over their damn video ADD. It's moving along just fine.




The folks with ADD wrote this show long ago. Simply put, there was very, very little progress of the storyline this episode, and most of the characters are just floundering aimlessly in their own little subplots. 

Niki has a nasty split personality. We get it. 

Claire's afraid of being "outed". We get it. 

Nathan's afraid of being "outed". We get it.

Hiro is a fanboy who has to overcome his meekness. We get it.

Matt's an unassuming schlep who's surprised at what he hears people thinking. We get it.

In fact, we got all this by the second or third episode, yet the episodes keep focusing on teaching us these things about the characters. At some point, the folks writing the show need to say "OK, by now they've got the basics, so let's move on".


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> The folks with ADD wrote this show long ago. Simply put, there was very, very little progress of the storyline this episode, and most of the characters are just floundering aimlessly in their own little subplots.
> 
> Niki has a nasty split personality. We get it.
> 
> ...



LOst, I say you can say that from time to time. But Heroes has aonly been on 5 or 6 episodes. We're still getting to know the characters. TO say the plot is not progressing is silly. I guarantee if you write bullet points of of what you learned each episode you'd have a list of 4 or 5 things. This is written like a good comic book arche, which, the best ones, can last 12 to 18 months before you know "the final thing". IF all you're getting is chrachter behavior you're not looking close enough at the show.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally got to watch this show.  Quite good.  Nikki gets on my nerves a bit, as does Peter, but overall quite well done.  I don't think it is moving that slowly at all.


----------

